# Newbie asks: oil to cylinder walls????



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello vwvortex friends,

I am rebuilding my first engine and trying to understand how it works in the process. My engine is a 1998 VW ABA which does not seem to have oil spray nozzles (aimed at the pistons) around the crankshaft. My question is:

How is the oil making it to cylinder walls. I can see how the piston "pins" are lubricated, I can see the holes in the lower piston ring grooves, but for the life of me I can't understand how the oil moves from the connecting rods to the cylinder walls. Sorry for asking probably such a simple question.

Haybayian


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Splash lube. That's one of many reasons not to use garbage like Lucas in your oil. That junk uses a bunch of tackifiers to stick to those stupid little plastic gears in their displays. Well, tack vs throw is a designed-in characteristic of an oil that you should not mess with.


----------



## haybayian (Dec 5, 2007)

AudiJunkie said:


> Splash lube. That's one of many reasons not to use garbage like Lucas in your oil. That junk uses a bunch of tackifiers to stick to those stupid little plastic gears in their displays. Well, tack vs throw is a designed-in characteristic of an oil that you should not mess with.


Thanks for you advice. Yes you don't need a lubricant that's too sticky if it is supposed to fly off.

Haybayian


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, exactly.

Lucas is such a joke, it's not even funny.

No discernible additives....


Unless listed all are 'Zero'

Lucas Virgin
TBN - 0.1
Visc - 615.3
FP - 435
Calcium - 3
Magnesium - 1
Phosphorus - 4
Zinc - 2


Just greasy slop in a quart bottle for $8.

I don't know how I got started on this...


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

At the speed which a crank rotates at i doubt much could stick to it including lucas oil additive. But i will agree with you that lucas oil additive is junk. All that should go into your crank case is OIL.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, as to this question: 


> My engine is a 1998 VW ABA which does not seem to have oil spray nozzles (aimed at the pistons) around the crankshaft.


 The oil-spray nozzles are not for lubrication. Rather, they're to aid in cooling of the pistons. 

As others said, cylinder walls are lubricated by the simple fact of that there's oil flying about down there.


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

There is one additive that you may consider. 

Break in oil or break in oil additive. 

All of the new oils have little or no ZDDP in them. This is an additive that reduces wear on surfaces that rub against each other. Such as a camshafts and the lifter or tappet. Most engines today and for a while have rollers followers that eliminate any rubbing friction and the need for ZDDP. Also ZDDP degrades catilytic converters, in some cases they stop working completely adding to air pollution. On engines that are rebuilt or run hard such as racing you should add some of this additive to the oil. Red Line makes an additive that will treat 12 quarts of oil and for the price that is one of the best bargans for this type additive. Oils labeled 'Racing" will most likely carry a warning on the lable that states something like "Do not use in pollution controled vehicle" or "For off highway use only" If it says that then you know that it has more then the "legal" amount of ZDDP in it.


----------

